# Magic Lantern Boosts Your Canon DSLR's Video Capabilities



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Magic Lantern Boosts Your Canon DSLR's Video Capabilities*





> If you love your video-capable Canon DSLR but wish it had more video options, Magic Lantern can help you out. Offering a number of additional features for your camera, it can aid in your ability to shoot some amazing video.
> 
> We've taken a brief look at Magic Lantern before in our DSLR video guide, but never gave it the spotlight. That's a shame, because Magic Lantern is probably one of of the coolest upgrades available for your video-capable Canon DSLR.


(LIfehacker)


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Of note, it only works on some Canon DSLR's, not all of them. It is awesome though if it works on your model!


----------

